# Wall Street Sweet Gum balls



## Wildthings (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a WS3 made with a custom blank cast with Sweet Gum Seed Pods

[attachment=10423]


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sharp Looking Pen!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice ! 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 9, 2012)

Amazing, really amazing.


----------



## JimH (Sep 10, 2012)

Thats a really nice looking pen.Great work!!


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments!


----------

